# My "moving away from the MAC-counter" - haul



## Purity (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm moving from Stockholm to a smaller town (Karlshamn) in the south of Sweden together with my boyfriend who will be studying there for two years, so I'm stocking up with MAC stuff now since Karlshamn doesn't have a MAC counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the nearest will be 150 kilometers away, in Malmö... 

So yesterday's haul was probably my biggest ever, since I got my stuff from the NY pro store that my best friend Maggie bought for me on her trip too!

Everything layed out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Back-up sculpt & shape powders from the pro store (sculpt & accentuate)





Mystic lipstick





Artifact paint pot (I sampled the top layer for Maggie, so that's why it looks uneaven)





Select cover-up Colour correctors in peach and green from the pro store





Pencil sharpener/small (I got this for free because the girl at the counter forgot to register it)





Eyeshadows Beauty Marked, Coppering, Expensive pink and Woodwinked





Eyeshadows from the pro store, Indian Ink, Vibrant Grape, Canary Yellow and Lime





Brushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 #227, #222 (from the pro store), #217, #239, #219, #194 and #242





Glitter samples I got from Maggie (she bought 8 full jars of pigments and glitters, lucky her...)

Lime





Red





Reflects Antique Gold <3





And I also got some special effects hair dye in blood red (I'm waiting for my hair to grow a bit more, then I'm getting rid of the black hair I've had for 7 years and going red!) + pixie stix!






Oh, and some bonus stuff I just had to show you... I got a brush roll for my sister from my birthday, from FACE Stockholm, and it's perfect for my brushes! The picture is taken before I got all my new brushes though. I love my new brushes, it's such a difference from my old, cheap ones. I have no idea how I could do my makeup without my MAC brushes before!





I also got a new makeup bag from my sweet boyfriend <3 which holds all of my stuff, It's from Make up store. The brush roll fits extremely well at the bottom of the bag, it's perfect! It has 6 of the small pockets of the outside, a big compartment on the inside plus a pocket for mascaras, eyeliners etc. on the inside aswell.





I also have 2 15-pan palettes + a quad on my way home to me now, because my eyeshadow collection has grown too big to be held in pots *sniff* but I'm sure I'll love how easy it will be to find the right colour with the palettes!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice haul! I'm lovin' the canary yellow and lime.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 10, 2008)

amazing haul


----------



## UyenNhii (Aug 10, 2008)

Woa! Wonderful haul! Is MAC expensive in Sweden?=)


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 10, 2008)

Fantastic haul! Love all your new eyeshadows, especially the really brightly coloured ones. Enjoy your new goodies and good luck with the move. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxx


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Aug 10, 2008)

great haul! enjoy


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 10, 2008)

Great haul!  I love the peach and green colour correctors.  I wish the reg. stores/site carried them.


----------



## Enthused (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow! Awesome haul!


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Aug 10, 2008)

Uggggggg! I'm jealous. And motivated to get more brushes! Thanks


----------



## Purity (Aug 10, 2008)

I had a really great time playing with it all today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*UyenNhii: *MAC is about 2/3 of the price in the US compared to the prices in Sweden, plus we don't have any pro stores, so I usually send people going on vacation to the US a fat shopping list to buy me pro items and other stuff cheaper than over here... An eyeshadow is about $23-24 over here, it's crazy...


----------



## Susanne (Aug 10, 2008)

Great haul!! Love the brushes.


----------



## Pinkcaviar (Aug 10, 2008)

Great haul! Looks like you're set and ready to go! =)


----------



## UyenNhii (Aug 10, 2008)

Woa.. Well, still cheaper than in Norway! It's about $25-26 here xD I hate it. At least there are several counters and stores in Sweden (?), in Norway, there's ONE counter. And the many of the MA's are 
totally bitches ;(


----------



## neonbright (Aug 10, 2008)

Great haul, enjoy your new home.


----------



## vcanady (Aug 11, 2008)

great haul! nice brushes!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 12, 2008)

wow fantastic haul i love all the eyeshadow colors, if you dont already you should put a clear nail polish over the mac numbers so they can never dissapear!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 12, 2008)

great haul !!
enjoy


----------



## Carlyx (Aug 12, 2008)

Fab haul


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 12, 2008)

What an awesome haul! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 12, 2008)

Awesome haul...enjoy your haul and have fun in your new location!


----------



## glassy girl (Aug 12, 2008)

Love ur makeup bag is it really big in the inside?


----------



## glassy girl (Aug 12, 2008)

Love ur makeup case is it really big in the inside?


----------



## LoveMac26 (Aug 12, 2008)

Great haul!
I love your eyeshadow colors.


----------



## moonlit (Aug 13, 2008)

nice haul


----------



## user79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## n_c (Aug 15, 2008)

awesome haul!


----------



## Purity (Aug 16, 2008)

*glassy girl: *Yup, it has one big compartment inside that fits a lot of stuff


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 18, 2008)

great haul ! enjoy =)


----------

